# March 22 Montreal



## lacerta (Mar 9, 2008)

Soirée [Nouveau Electro] Night
Saturday March 22 @ Petit Campus (57 Prince-Arthur E.)

Caspian (Boston)
Skyhook (Montreal)
Chameleon Project (Toronto)
Machine Hands (Montreal)

check out the bands:
www.myspace.com/caspiantheband
www.myspace.com/theskyhooksound
www.myspace.com/chameleonproject

tickets @ cafecampus.com admission.com info[at]lacertamusic[dot]com


----------

